# finally pics of my ride (i got a digital cam)



## g200sx (Apr 18, 2003)

Here's my 200sx. Still pretty much stock except for a WAI.
Selling some things to start the engine upgrades.


----------



## g200sx (Apr 18, 2003)




----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

looks clean dude, :thumbup:


----------



## g200sx (Apr 18, 2003)

thanks i plan to add se-r sideskirts and stillen grill/98 honeycomb grill. i had also thought of adding the rear spoiler and changing the tail lights to the bubble style tail lights but have changed my mind.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

very clean bro... make it look like an se-r and ur set (oem fogs, ser skirts, spoiler and the 98 grille)


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

whiteb14 said:


> *very clean bro... make it look like an se-r and ur set (oem fogs, ser skirts, spoiler and the 98 grille) *


Then all you have to do is make it fast like an se-r (or even faster!) and you're definitely set.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

looking good! nice projectors! i like those interior mods!

that g-ride behind your car looks phat with those whitewalls and daytons


----------



## g200sx (Apr 18, 2003)

that's my bro-in-law's ride. used to belong to me and my brother but we sold it to him. now it has become his project


----------

